# Hog...... rings. what size?



## GimpyMagoo (Oct 1, 2012)

what size hog rings are typical for general use around the stuffer?
i'm seeing LEM offer 1/2 with pliers for 6 bucks then see 3/8 without pliers for 6 bucks elsewhere.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 1, 2012)

Have you tried any cotton twine? Person could buy a butt or two for what the rings and pliers cost plust shipping. Just trying to think of all the angles. What is it we are trying to put a hawg ring into the nose of here? Thanks.


----------



## oompappy (Oct 1, 2012)

It depends on the size (diameter) of the synthetic casings.
3/8 for about 2" (Summer Sausage)
1/2 for 3.5"
5/8 for 5"
3/4 for 8"

Or... Baling wire


----------



## GimpyMagoo (Oct 1, 2012)

awe, just assembling pieces parts and things.
I wont be stuffin' till november but I'm starting from scratch again.

Hog rings just seemed easier to use when all slippery and wet. 'cides... i like toys - lol


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 2, 2012)

I would stick with the twine. A nice fella showed me a trick on taking a short piece about 5 inches long or so..then you tie it end to end to form a loop..you then use a simple double half hitch looking pinch knot to hold one end closed then attach it to the other end of the link string using the same slip pinch knot. Say you have a two feet length you can twist in the middle and attach the ends to one another..making two links about a foot long and attached to each other. Makes an ideal hanging scenario to go on the dowels. I tried to find a pic on exactly how to do this but no ceegar. Best of fortunes on the process. 



oompappy said:


> It depends on the size (diameter) of the synthetic casings.
> 3/8 for about 2" (Summer Sausage)
> 1/2 for 3.5"
> 5/8 for 5"
> ...


----------



## GimpyMagoo (Oct 2, 2012)

hmmm. reading that several times trying to use my somewhat limited imagination has me coming up with some pretty strange ideas - lol

thanks for the effort though 
I did youtube some sausage ideas and have seen some pretty interesting tying examples.

google, youtube and here has me pretty occupied until my supplies get here making for a less boring existence. i'll have some string in the wings and will experiment.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok well keeps us posted. If push comes to shove and you cook flat..just tie it with twine on each link. Now if you do the other way be sure and tie a knot in the gut before you go to twisting. The twine is just to form the string into a loop so you can hang it up like a steering wheel on a bus and give it spin so it cooks right.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 4, 2012)

I pretty much use the3/8 and just crank then down


----------

